# lets discuss brachychalcinus retrospina



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Let's discuss this species, potential breeders and likely hood of actually purchasing a school. It seems the lfs when ordering me them got red hook silver dollars or black spotted silver dollars. My great fish book says they are common but cant seem to find any!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldn't consider it common - it's not one I've seen often. I believe I've seen it, but.
Common can be common in the wild, or it could be a Characin that was in fashion for awhile and then fell off the charts. Where I live, we have independent pet stores (not the usual Pet-This and that corporate chains) and that means we still have a fair variety of choices and options compared to areas with the chains. Even with two large aquarium stores close by, and a dozen more around me, I haven't seen Brachychalcinus much.


----------

